
Show HN: Git Story – save all your changes to Git - yatagarasu25
https://github.com/yatagarasu25/GitStory
======
Gehinnn
It shouldn't be hard to implement this for VS Code. It would be cool if it
could also record key strokes!

You might get valuable data ouf of it (refactorings that might increase
productivity, learn how people code, see what can be improved).

~~~
yatagarasu25
Yes, VS Code is not an IDE I use on daily basis, but I'd like to see
extensions for VS Code and Android Studio. VS extension works by handling
document save event, and if all open documents are saved it makes a commit.
CLI tool can be used from non .net environments.

Another idea I have is to gather all the changes and show some kind of "heat
map of changes" in the IDE document view.

